# Most miles on 07+ Orca



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I just hit 8000 miles on my 07 Orca that I purchased in Mar 07. I am sure others have surpassed this distance but I never thought I would have hit 8K by now. I still enjoy riding the bike whenever I can and I have never regretted buying it.


----------

